# Euro Tripper 7 is here (February 7th and 8th (BBQ Friday, Main event Saturday)



## cookietran (Nov 15, 2019)

Charity focused event (we are a 501(c)(3) non profit corporation)
Euros, Euros, Euros. Air-Cooled and Water-Cooled!
Relaxed, chill event, more focus on socializing and less focused on winning (However we do have some awards).
Building the Euro Community in our area including local vendors.


----------

